# Tru Hammer H1



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Mine: Tru Technology Hammer H1 | eBay


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

dang wish i had moneies


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

ttt..........


----------

